# Never met a person yet



## dennisthemenace (Apr 16, 2007)

If not electronics, what's a person to do with all their extra cash?
Charity?
You know what they say, the only differance between men and boys, is the price of their toys!
--Dennis--


----------



## mbishop5 (Oct 1, 2004)

Now guys, let's try to focus on the topic at hand X67 vs Vex. Let's not get sidetracked with electronics vs no electronics.


----------



## josheupmi (Dec 9, 2008)

mbishop5 said:


> Now guys, let's try to focus on the topic at hand X67 vs Vex. Let's not get sidetracked with electronics vs no electronics.


 oh ya back to that lowrance only way to go:lol:


----------



## Dantana (Dec 3, 2009)

Love my FL-20, but would like to see the X67 in action.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

actually I was just seeing if all my ice buddies were still here

I think it's safe to say were all tired of the lowrance vs vexilar threads


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm just glad i'm not the only one who has wasted my money on electronics :coco:


----------



## twoteal (Jul 22, 2001)

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> screw the electronics, i prefer to dive my locations in the pre-season that ill be fishing in the winter. . . works especially well with xmas trees strategically placed



I'd be real carefull about saying things like that in a public forum. I know of a guy that got popped on crappie.com for saying that very thing


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

twoteal said:


> I'd be real carefull about saying things like that in a public forum. I know of a guy that got popped on crappie.com for saying that very thing


No worries. Nothing illegal done here! I didn't put the trees down there! Just know where to find them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dennisthemenace (Apr 16, 2007)

Is that illegal?
Why?
Just curious...
--Dennis--


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

dennisthemenace said:


> Is that illegal?
> Why?
> Just curious...
> --Dennis--



Gotta have a permit, considered littering if no permit.

Several sportsmens clubs in the state over the years have gotten permits and sink crib type structures......


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

portagelaker said:


> Oh Mike Mike Mike. How soon we forget how my pile of flopping bluegills drives you to drink so you're more numb to the butt kicking my Marcum and I give you day in and day out :lol:.
> 
> Don't worry...I saw ice on a pond yesterday...I'll be able to silence you and your cute little computer once again very soon :evilsmile.


 
Here we go again. Perhaps we should put a dollar on that bet.......Better talk to the wife first , cuz i know who runs the roost in that relationship:tdo12:

1 more thing hummmmmmmmmmmmmmm. Analog was old technology that was used allllllllllllllllllong time ago for a reason. It was alllllllllllllong time ago. Step into the 21st century. See you out at lake x soon with some makers mark--over


----------

